# How do I switch from tap to RO water?



## mooncon1 (Oct 12, 2011)

When I changed to RO on my 10 gallon I did small water changes over about a one month span.I would just change out about 2 gallons a week,but I am a very patient person.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Ro water devoid of any nutrients and thus bad for plants. We only use RO water to top up evaporated water so that water inside your tank will have constant concentration of dissolved material. Or if your tab water is very high in dissolved material and you want to lower it (lower water hardness etc) 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

There are many reasons for the use of RO or remineralized RO in aquariums...

I would adjust my actions taking into consideration the starting parameters and what fauna are we speaking of . 

Assume the RO water has 0 GH 0KH, so in theory a 50% water change will result in half of the initial GH and KH. I say in theory....

I would start with 25% pure RO water change, then increase to 50% and slowly add the water back in. Depening on the fauna, aim for around 1-3 degrees drop. Watch out for mineral deficiencies when you get to lower GH and pH swings for lower KH.

Regards, 
duky


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

IMHO,You will need to mix water for water changes at whatever % R/O tap that you arrive at .
Read a few previous post's and would just not use the ADA stones considering the Soil is buffering down, and CO2 injection further lowering pH.
While pH is not as important as GH,the wild swing's in pH without mixing the R/O and tap each water change ,could have negative effect on fishes/shrimp's.
Would not be as big an issue with just topping off a tank as opposed to 25 to 50 % water change each week?
Would not be too tough to mix enough water for ten gal tank ?


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Is your water "liquid rock"?

The 'trouble' with using RO or RO/DI water in the FW aquarium is that it does not have the essential minerals [like calcium and magnesium] (and proper pH) required for healthy fish and plants. 

As already mentioned, RO or RO/DI water may be used in areas where the water is very, very hard, but then typically only mixed with tap water as necessary to reduce hardness.

Otherwise for RO or RO/DI water, you'd need to use products like Seachem Equilibrium for minerals and acid/alkaline buffers for pH. 

Considering the cost of purchased RO water or the equipment to produce it and products (as mentioned) to use it, most hobbyists are better off using good ole tap water.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

OP's problem in my view is the decorative rocks they want to use for aquascape will want to increase the GH,pH. while substrate is working to soften the water = lower GH, pH.


----------



## MasonDom (Oct 8, 2016)

roadmaster said:


> OP's problem in my view is the decorative rocks they want to use for aquascape will want to increase the GH,pH. while substrate is working to soften the water = lower GH, pH.


I use dragon stone as it is inert and will not effect the hardness. Also i only see the use of ro water beneficial because I will be using seachem equilibrium to re-mineralize the water. I have a ph of about 7.8 out of the tap and in the tank I have a ph of about 6.0-6.5 due to the aqua soils buffering capacity.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It works, but you then have to mix up a new batch for every water change, attempting to match the water now in the tank. That makes water changes too difficult, except for small tanks. Unless your tap water is too bad to use as is, which should mean it is barely good enough to drink, it is better to just use it. Or, you can mix some RO water with tap water, to reduce the amount of RO water needed.


----------



## Rusticdr (Apr 5, 2016)

I do this as a routine as all the water outlets in my house has RO water coming out. For every water change I add equilibrium. I have had issues with some plants lately like echinodorus major and limnophila aromatica. But all the other plants r doing well. Doesn't seem to bother them. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

MasonDom said:


> I use dragon stone as it is inert and will not effect the hardness. Also i only see the use of ro water beneficial because I will be using seachem equilibrium to re-mineralize the water. I have a ph of about 7.8 out of the tap and in the tank I have a ph of about 6.0-6.5 due to the aqua soils buffering capacity.


 
My apologies,After reading your post started on 10-7-16 regarding the rock's you purchased and their affect on GH and considering your Aquasoil that was lowering PH,I responded perhaps confused as it often get's when adjusting water .
My tap water is pH 7.6 to 7.8 after off gassing, and 12 dgh but over time the water drift's down to around 7.4 without CO2 injection.
Have managed to keep wide range of freshwater fishes.
Depending on what the aquasoil does in your tank and sudden change to the water from hard tapwater, or possibly calceous rock,will bout have to have water pre-mixed for water changes.
Or,do away with the stones if they do indeed as was mentioned in the post last month ,raise the GH.
Again,my apologies if a different rock for aquascaping was chosen or report's that the stones would raise the GH too high ,was premature.
Much easier most times to just use fishes that will thrive with the tap water you have, unless prepared to mix/store water for water changes.
More critical in larger tanks where more water must be prepared.


----------

